
Meet the Chinese counterparts to 11 of the most popular US tech companies - smaili
http://www.businessinsider.com/china-silicon-valley-biggest-tech-companies-2017-8/
======
lemoncucumber
It's interesting to think about what would happen if the Great Firewall were
to just disappear. Are we getting to a point where the Chinese giants are too
entrenched in China and the global giants are too entrenched globally, such
that even without the Great Firewall there would continue to be separate
online worlds in China and the rest of the world?

